# What is this and how do I fix it



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

My 50 galln has been setup fpr 3 weeks now. I planted as heavilya s I could but I don't think it was enough. I am getting and outbreak of the algae pictured below. The plant is Bylxa japonica. It seems to infest the leaves of Microsorium, Bylxa, anubias, etc. Water flow does not seem to matter. The algae is only attached to plant leaves, not to substrate, wood or rocks. There is aslight Green fuzz/GSA on the glass but it is very minimal. I started the tank with a pretty heavy fish load but I believe this was already on the plants, just not really doing much. I dose N/P/K-10/.5/10, 4x week; 15 ml Flourish 3x week and 15 ml Flourish Fe 1 or 2 times a week. 40-50% wc weekly, kH 4, pH 6.4-6.5 during the photoperiod. PH climbs to 6.7-6.7 at night. SM122 pH controller, calibrated recently with packet 7.0. Substrate is Eco/Onyx mix with Black Beauty blasting grit mixed in. About 25% of the substrate was from an exhisting setup.

What is it and how do I control it? I believe it is Staghorn algae witha little thread mixed in. Help!

Top phot was from 1 week ago, bottom photo was yesterday. (Sorry for the difference in photo quality and exposure) I am considering trying an Excel overdose but need to read up on it first.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

THat looks exactly like staghorn. I had massive infestations of it. Balance things back out and manually remove and it will go away. Excel had a very noticable effect on this (2x dosing) as it started turning redish shortly after.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Gomer said:


> THat looks exactly like staghorn. I had massive infestations of it. Balance things back out and manually remove and it will go away. [/qoute]
> 
> Thats what I was thinking Gomer. Thanks. Some of it will be quite hard to remove manually hence...
> 
> ...


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I am with Gomer just keep everything balance and remove as much as possible by hand the algae will turn almost black when is weak and dark brown before it dies. Nothing to worry about Dennis just be on top and it will go away soon.
Navarro


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Increasing CO2 will also help a lot.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, I should be more clear on my 2x dosing since there is more too it. Excel has a recommended amount that you add after every water change. What I do is dose 2x that amount twice a week (or every 3 days ..whatever) and do not do the daily dosing component. I still do my weekly ~40-50% WC's.

I believe it is 5mL/10g so you would want to dose 25mL on monday and thursday. It has been a while, but I THINKI have done up to 3x dosing twice a week without any ill effects.


----------

